# Quick and Easy Question



## anomaly597 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey folks. I was here posting for another issue but thought I'd stop by and ask the experts a quick question.

Is it within reason to get my i7 920 C0 up to a stable 3.6ghz on air cooling? Was gonna try 19*189 @ 1.25v first... lemme know if this is retarded b4 I try it tonight 

MB- Intel DX58S0
CPU- i7 920 C0 (Been @ 3.2ghz for year and half)
HSF- Noctua NH-U12P
RAM- OCZ Gold 6gb DDR3
GPU- EVGA gtx570
PSU- PCP&C 610W


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Only one way to find out and that's to try it in small steps. From a little bit of reading it does not look possible as temps will be 60c+ at 3.6. Just bump up in small increments until the temps start to get unreasonable. Every 5-10mhz bump test it on prime for an hour. If temps look ok continue until something gives, fix it and continue. Just try not to exceed 60c and you should be ok.


----------

